# Ohio Wildlife officer shot.



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Hope they hang these pigs.








Sheriff: 3 arrested after wildlife officer shot while investigating deer poaching complaint in Clinton County


Sheriff: 3 arrested after wildlife officer shot in Clinton County




www.wlwt.com


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's awful. Prayers sent to the officer and family.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

That is terrible would love to know the details.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

loweman165 said:


> Hope they hang these pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang em high


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Should dress them up like deer and let them run around while a bunch of gun hunters shoot them in the guts and legs like all the slob deer drivers do


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

None of the stories on this event say how the officer was shot, or by who, and none of these guys were charged with shooting him. We better wait to find out what happened before we prosecute and hang these guys for murder. I'm not defending them at all, but a good bit of info is missing right now.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

They're poachers. Hang em anyway


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

PapawSmith said:


> None of the stories on this event say how the officer was shot, or by who, and none of these guys were charged with shooting him. We better wait to find out what happened before we prosecute and hang these guys for murder. I'm not defending them at all, but a good bit of info is missing right now.


The Felon is the one who shot him, They will take it to the Grand Jury for attempted Murder charges. That is why only the misdemeanor charges are listed. He came out of Surgery last night okay. He has been with wildlife for 25 years
Prayers lifted up


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

There's already a thread on this in the lounge.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Pretty bad, but whats worse then that is being shot with a slug and left for dead. A very close friend of mine was archery hunting his own property. When he approached his tree-stand he used a flashlight to look for the haul cord. There was a poacher with a loaded shotgun in his stand already and shot him with a slug. The guy left him for dead and was never found. My friend has been in a wheelchair ever since.


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

All for a deer?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

So do officers wear hunter orange when on a call? I’ve never dealt with them in the field.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Popspastime said:


> Pretty bad, but whats worse then that is being shot with a slug and left for dead. A very close friend of mine was archery hunting his own property. When he approached his tree-stand he used a flashlight to look for the haul cord. There was a poacher with a loaded shotgun in his stand already and shot him with a slug. The guy left him for dead and was never found. My friend has been in a wheelchair ever since.


Thats awful.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

bobk said:


> So do officers wear hunter orange when on a call? I’ve never dealt with them in the field.


Been a few years since I have been hunting but yes I believe they do.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Pretty bad, but whats worse then that is being shot with a slug and left for dead. A very close friend of mine was archery hunting his own property. When he approached his tree-stand he used a flashlight to look for the haul cord. There was a poacher with a loaded shotgun in his stand already and shot him with a slug. The guy left him for dead and was never found. My friend has been in a wheelchair ever since.





loweman165 said:


> Thats awful.


X's 2!!!

Seems every year that goes by, life means less and less to more and more people.

Prayers out to this officer, family and friends.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Been a few years since I have been hunting but yes I believe they do.


Well if he was wearing orange then it sounds like manslaughter is the charge over poaching. Just thinking out loud of course.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

The rumer I heard was the officer was working a deer decoy when he was retrieving it and somebody shot at the decoy. Not sure but that’s what I heard


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> So do officers wear hunter orange when on a call? I’ve never dealt with them in the field.


Yes...they do...even in a sting operation they would still have to be out there with orange if it's required during whatever season is in...would fall under the same as it is for you and I...I've seen them out talking to folk on foot and also driving around wearing orange vests and hats during gun season...


----------



## bluebill23 (Jul 24, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Should dress them up like deer and let them run around while a bunch of gun hunters shoot them in the guts and legs like all the slob deer drivers do


 Well I hope the game warden is ok and to a health recovery but I have a problem with you saying slob deer drivers. We allways drive deer durning gun season and we harvest a lot in our group. If we wound one we go after that deer we don’t let any go to waste. There are still some good deer driving groups around.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

In all my years of hunting and fishing in Ohio,over 50 years,I knew of people that poached.They get possessed in the season and act like the law does not pertain to them.I asked the deer poacher you know you are breaking the law and on someone else's land.He said that it is all our land and it's man\s law not Gods.The fishing poacher would snag salmon all night long and then sell them.I could not understand that thinking.I also know that when they poached they learned it from there fathers. I hope they find out what happened to this game warden,and that he is ok.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

It’s weird how all these “types” of people look so similar. Like the group that wanted to kidnap the Michigan Governor could fit right in here.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

There is a lot of information that's missing to speculate.

One thing for sure is these offenders need to be prosecuted to the fullest.

The one question i do have that doesn't make sense to me and it might be just a news journalist twist but they referred to the officer-involved as a 25-year-old veteran,seems a little young to be considered a veteran to me


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> There is a lot of information that's missing to speculate.
> 
> One thing for sure is these offenders need to be prosecuted to the fullest.
> 
> The one question i do have that doesn't make sense to me and it might be just a news journalist twist but they referred to the officer-involved as a 25-year-old veteran,seems a little young to be considere


I believe the way it was worded and written that he was a 25 year man within wildlife investigation unit...not 25 years old....exact words 25 year veteran wildlife investigator


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

o


FOWL BRAWL said:


> There is a lot of information that's missing to speculate.
> 
> One thing for sure is these offenders need to be prosecuted to the fullest.
> 
> The one question i do have that doesn't make sense to me and it might be just a news journalist twist but they referred to the officer-involved as a 25-year-old veteran,seems a little young to be considered a veteran to me


Depends on the article, that particular journalist wrote it weird. In the Dayton and Cinci news they said 25 year veteran of the job.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

The word old isn’t in the article....gotta READ what’s written.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Kevin Behr, a 25-year veteran Wildlife Investigator, was shot......it was written correctly in article if you read it and pay attn to punctuation..


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

You are right we are wrong. I read it wrong too. Good grief.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Those commas will get you  All the same the dudes are douchebags and deserve whatever punishment they get


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

they are being charged with attempted murder. One was a farmer, one a retired montgomery co sheriffs deputy who took a medical due to eye sight and the other worked for a school district. THe one had a shotgun, one was carrying a crossbow and not sure on the third one. They were after these guys for three years. Farmer called in the poaching complaint which is how it all started.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Poaching deer, not having permits and licenses, etc. are wildlife crimes that are bad enough, but escalating into willingly shooting any person (let alone an officer) is an entirely different situation. Even this rag tag group wouldn't be locked up in prison for life for these charges. We all know how it works - other than fines /loss of license and what not they mostly get off very easy unless there is some 165 inch buck in the conversation which just costs them more money. I read cuffs and collars and the state fines you $500 for a deer because that is all the value they place on them unless it is a poached trophy buck. That huge poaching ring they nailed a few years back that had killed over 50 some bucks, were selling meat, etc. - the worst of those guys did 6 months of jail and he had drugs in the home also! 

It just goes to show all of us there are some really jacked up people walking amongst us! If he would shoot that officer imo he is not fit to be part of the community he clearly would not think twice about shooting you or me! I hope he gets the max sentence the judge can hand out whatever that is. Hopefully the officer can recover to living a normal life.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

bluebill23 said:


> Well I hope the game warden is ok and to a health recovery but I have a problem with you saying slob deer drivers. We allways drive deer durning gun season and we harvest a lot in our group. If we wound one we go after that deer we don’t let any go to waste. There are still some good deer driving groups around.


You can have a problem with me calling deer drivers slobs. I have a problem with people driving deer . We all have our own opinions on how people "hunt"


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Prayers to the officer and his family. 
I agree that if they couldn’t respect the life of a LEO, they wouldn’t hesitate to shoot anybody


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

If you'd like to help his family , here is a link to donate:

http://Unit2.org/strongasabehr


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

This is absolutely horrific. The guys that say he would shoot anyone are right on.
This individual is obviously mentally damaged in some way?
I hope to god this officer makes a complete and total recovery.
Now, as far as punishment, the shooter AND his cohorts, should loose all hunting and fishing rights for life, as well as all gear......we're talking attempted murder here.
The shooter should also be liable for all the officers related bills as well as someone to take care of the officers responsibility's at home as well.
Parts of the human race continue to disgust me day after day.


----------

